# Problème localisation homekit



## titeuf86 (3 Février 2018)

Bonjour

Je commence tout juste avec homekit, nous venons de prendre 2 prises connectés.

Toutefois dans l'application maison, je souhaite automatiser en fonction de ma localisation mais cela est grisé et ne peut rien configurer. J'ai pourtant bien activer la localisation dans les réglages, je ne sais pas d'où peut venir le problème.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Finalement après une bonne recherche il faut aller dans les fonds des réglages de location dans les service système et activer HomeKit


----------



## titoufetantho (20 Février 2018)

Es tu allé voir dans :
Reglages > Compte Apple > iCloud > Partager ma position 

Dis moi si ca t’aide !


----------



## mrjacques1 (20 Février 2018)

titoufetantho a dit:


> Es tu allé voir dans :
> Reglages > Compte Apple > iCloud > Partager ma position
> 
> Dis moi si ca t’aide !


C’etais déjà fais.


----------



## titoufetantho (20 Février 2018)

mrjacques1 a dit:


> C’etais déjà fais.



Personnellement c'était activé mais sur mon ancien appareil et j'avais du sélectionner le nouvel appareil pour que cela fonctionne.

Si c'est déjà le cas, je ne peux pas t'aider plus.
Désolé.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2018)

J’ai le même soucis énervant; depuis mon iPhone X impossible de gérer une géo localisation... si je met un iPad aucun soucis... quand je reviens sur l’iPhone les options se grisent dans maison...

Tout est autorisé c’est assez énervant... d’autant que ça marche avec l’iPhone de ma femme...


----------



## AlCor72 (25 Février 2018)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J’ai le même soucis énervant; depuis mon iPhone X impossible de gérer une géo localisation... si je met un iPad aucun soucis... quand je reviens sur l’iPhone les options se grisent dans maison...
> 
> Tout est autorisé c’est assez énervant... d’autant que ça marche avec l’iPhone de ma femme...



J’ai exactement le même problème...
Enfin moi ce n’est pas grisé mais la géo localisation ne fonctionne pas sur l’iPhone X...


----------



## pallarchuse (22 Mars 2018)

J'avais eu ce même problème et le support Apple https://getsupport.apple.com/?caller=psp&PRKEYS=PF23 que j'avais appelé m'avait fait faire plusieurs manip (que j'ai oubliées) mais qui avait été efficaces.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mars 2018)

Effectivement problème réglé en allant dans les regleages de geolocation systèmes et en activant HomeKit... merci!


----------



## shabagiuly (28 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir,
J’arrive sur ce sujet presque un an plus tard 
J’ai un autre type de problème : mes automatisations geolocalisées HomeKit fonctionnent parfaitement lorsque le wifi est activé mais pas du tout lorsqu’il est éteint. Il en va de même pour les rappels localisés qui n’ont jamais fonctionné sur aucun de mes iPhone autrement qu’avec le wifi. Avez-vous le même problème ?
Merci d’avance !


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Janvier 2019)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Effectivement problème réglé en allant dans les regleages de geolocation systèmes et en activant HomeKit... merci!



Idem que certain dans ce fil...
Lumières qui s’allume n’importe quand à cause de problèmes de localisation...


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Janvier 2019)

shabagiuly a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J’arrive sur ce sujet presque un an plus tard
> J’ai un autre type de problème : mes automatisations geolocalisées HomeKit fonctionnent parfaitement lorsque le wifi est activé mais pas du tout lorsqu’il est éteint. Il en va de même pour les rappels localisés qui n’ont jamais fonctionné sur aucun de mes iPhone autrement qu’avec le wifi. Avez-vous le même problème ?
> Merci d’avance !



C’est normal, la géolocalisation a besoin du wifi (sur l’iPhone si c’est bien ce dont tu parles) pour fonctionner...

Tu coupes le wifi... plus de géolocalisation en arrière plan...

Pas d’autre choix que de le laisser en fonction tout le temps.


----------



## shabagiuly (31 Janvier 2019)

AlCor72 a dit:


> C’est normal, la géolocalisation a besoin du wifi (sur l’iPhone si c’est bien ce dont tu parles) pour fonctionner...
> 
> Tu coupes le wifi... plus de géolocalisation en arrière plan...
> 
> Pas d’autre choix que de le laisser en fonction tout le temps.



C’était bien ma question oui, tu confirmes donc ce que je pensais merci. Pourtant, Wallet fait apparaître mes cartes de fidélité à proximité des magasins sans que le wifi ne soit allumé donc le GPS doit fonctionner à minima en arrière plan. Bizarre en tout cas !


----------



## Reivax83 (28 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour. Je viens de trouver la solution pour mon téléphone. Bien vérifier dans les « services de localisation » que dans le sous menu « services système » homekit est bien activé. Cela a dégrisé le menu dans mon cas.


----------

